# Adobe Lightroom key on ebay



## Darkhunter139 (Dec 7, 2009)

Do you guys think this is legit? He has good feedback but it seems too good to be true.

I have the 30 day trial and I love the software.

Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 2.5 - Latest version - eBay (item 250539164240 end time Dec-08-09 16:28:50 PST)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 7, 2009)

Illegal.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Dec 7, 2009)

Lol figured it probably was.

I think I am going to buy the full version rather then the student version because it will save me money in the long run (Student versions are not upgradable)

EDIT: Err maybe I will just wait until lightroom 3 comes out actually.  Looks like it is coming out soon.


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 8, 2009)

sure its legit  until Adobe realizes it and ebays gets into the jam YET AGAIN


----------



## Stamp (Dec 8, 2009)

I wouldn't say it's illegal.  Many other programs do the same thing.  You have the option to purchase and input a key.  However, you mostly do that from the manufacturer, and not an individual, so you can't be certain that the guy on ebay is giving you your own dedicated key, and not one from someone else's previous purchase.  I'd think if he opens the package, sends you the key, then discards or destroys the key, it'd be totally legal, and he'd save quite a bit not having to ship anything out, but you can't really trust someone like that.  I'd get it in a packaged box, or get the key directly from the manufacturer.


----------



## bhphotography (Dec 8, 2009)

I would almost guarantee you wouldnt' be the only one with that key.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Dec 8, 2009)

The box sets on ebay are going for like $180 so thats still considerably cheaper.  Maybe ill get one of those then upgrade to 3 for $99 ugh idk.


----------



## Stamp (Dec 8, 2009)

Any chance of you being a student?  I hear they can get it for $99.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah I am a student but I was looking at the student editions and you cant upgrade them which sucks.  Maybe ill wait for lightroom 3 to come out then get the student edition of that.  Is there any word on a release date for that?


----------



## KmH (Dec 8, 2009)

Darkhunter139 said:


> I think I am going to buy the full version rather then the student version because it will save me money in the long run (Student versions are not upgradable)


Says who and where?

All Student Editions are the same as their full price counterparts, are not only upgradeable but also usable for commercial purposes in North America.

Adobe - Search: upgrade from a student edition

Get the Student Edition.


----------



## NateWagner (Dec 8, 2009)

well, you should still be able to upgrade between versions (I.E. if you have 2.1 you could upgrade to 2.5 etc). 

Also, once you finish as a student you are eligible to purchase the commercial upgrade rather than the full version.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Dec 8, 2009)

NateWagner said:


> well, you should still be able to upgrade between versions (I.E. if you have 2.1 you could upgrade to 2.5 etc).
> 
> Also, once you finish as a student you are eligible to purchase the commercial upgrade rather than the full version.



Oh nice I will just do that then.  I still might wait until 3 comes out to save me 100 bucks.  It should be coming out early next year I read (Who knows what that means though) 


I googled it and google showed the first part of this question so I didnt click haha, guess I should have.

*Q. Can students order Upgrade Plan for their licenses?*

 A. No. Student licenses are treated like retail licenses, which are not eligible for Upgrade Plan. Students may purchase commercial upgrades for their licenses when new versions of products are released.


----------



## benhasajeep (Dec 8, 2009)

Amazon had full retail LR2 for $26 for a black friday deal.  I missed it by a couple hours.  They didnt even sell out.  The deal timed out.  I have a version but would have ordered more to sell and for additional logins.  I have not tried it on more than 2, but I believe LR is the same as other Adobe products and each key is only good for 2 systems by the same user.


----------

